# Canon 50d flash issue..



## Russ Davies (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi All This is my first time on this forum site and i am just looking for some advise please.. Ok Bought a used canon eos50d knowing that it had a flash issue. I was hoping to fix it myself so here is whats gone on... The camera says cant use pop up flash because the external flash is fitted. There is no external flash fitted! I had a look at the pins under the sides of the shoe plate and there doesnt seem to be any there. The next thing i did was to bend a piece of wire and gently inserted it into where to pins should be and i found that there was nothing , just a void . I would have thought that if the camera says there is a flash mounted then the pins should have still been there some where. Any ideas Warm rgards To all.
Warm regards Russ.


----------



## beagle100 (Aug 5, 2016)

Russ Davies said:


> Hi All This is my first time on this forum site and i am just looking for some advise please.. Ok Bought a used canon eos50d knowing that it had a flash issue. I was hoping to fix it myself so here is whats gone on... The camera says cant use pop up flash because the external flash is fitted. There is no external flash fitted! I had a look at the pins under the sides of the shoe plate and there doesnt seem to be any there. The next thing i did was to bend a piece of wire and gently inserted it into where to pins should be and i found that there was nothing , just a void . I would have thought that if the camera says there is a flash mounted then the pins should have still been there some where. Any ideas Warm rgards To all.
> Warm regards Russ.



there is a little metal strip under the hot shoe rails that prevents the pop-up flash when an external flash is mounted and sometimes in older used models that metal piece gets misaligned.


----------



## Russ Davies (Aug 6, 2016)

Thanks , there is a strip that would press down onto the pin when flash is mounted.
The pin is missing though so i dont understand why my camera says there is a flash mounted when there is not. I removed the shoe plate today replaced the pin and put it back together.
Reset the camera to remove all settings and also repaced the battery.
No change still says flash attached.  Ahhh.


----------



## Russ Davies (Aug 6, 2016)

Surely though if when the pin is missng it cannot be pressed down to show that there is a flash mounted.
When i had it apart and i inserted a pin you could surely feel the button pushing up and down.
I think mybe i will have to pay to get it repared.

Thanks Russ


----------

